# Planning to drop a year.



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 11, 2012)

So i got 49k rank in AIEEE, i know thats bad and now what i was expecting at all totally. So i screwed up my career etc.. I am seriously thinking of dropping a year to prepare for all the competitive exams again with proper guidance and self effort. I know i wont get below 35k next yeat, but what i get above it is the real question. I also may try for IIT-JEE and BITSAT. 

please suggest other tests which i should give. so i can prepare in advance and fill the forms early.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 12, 2012)

I got 91k rank in AIEEE. Planning a year of coaching for IIT-JEE. Then will try to get into IISc, IISER etc. 

If you plan on giving a year drop, my advice is work very hard for the year. I am sure you will crack it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2012)

Try for state quota seats. 49k can fetch you good college IMO, as state rank would be something 5k ?!?

I feel BITSAT is bit harder than AIEEE as the cut off goes too high. Plus seats are very less.

IISc is totally a different story,on par with IITs, and frankly, its not for everybody. DOn't just go by its name. You should know how good you can do.

Lastly drop ONLY & ONLY if you're determined to study _much_ harder this time. Most of the students end up doing even worse or hardly better. Reason is lack of zeal and studying same things again doesn't seems interesting (and its true for everyone).


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 12, 2012)

I studied only 4 months for class 11 (competition) + 12 (competition) + 12 (boards)

and only like 5 hours or so a day.

state rank - 4k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2012)

4 months, 5 hrs a day are not bad if done consistently. It can't fetch you IIT/IISC/ or <10k in AIEEE but still you could have expected 20-30k rank depending on your intelligence. If you get 'brand' good college through state quota, then grab it, otherwise you're wise enough I guess.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 12, 2012)

thats exactly what i was expecting, but did not turn out that way.

i dont think you got it? I studied 11 complete with 12 in 4 months from scratch.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 12, 2012)

I would not suggest a drop at all, unless you have no further intention of any further studies whatsoever after your undergraduate degree. It makes a difference there. Try for whatever opportunity you get right now. A drop should be the last option.


----------



## Minion (Jun 12, 2012)

I would not suggest a drop at all I have seen people dropping for a year a and so they got worst rank than they got before 1 year.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2012)

49k is a good rank buddy. You can surely get into good Private colleges. 
Dropping a year for engg. is not at all a good option unless you dont have any other option.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 13, 2012)

drop only if you are sure that you would be able to get <10K next time.
Also keep in mind that if you drop out, you will be dealing with huge amount of pressure throughout the year. The format is also changing next year thanks to our dear Sibbal which IMHO will only increase the pressure upon the students.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Try for state quota seats. 49k can fetch you good college IMO, as state rank would be something 5k ?!?
> 
> I feel BITSAT is bit harder than AIEEE as the cut off goes too high. Plus seats are very less.
> 
> ...


AFAIK IISc does not offer undergraduate BE/B Tech Degrees...

@OP : If you drop, you will have  to give board exams again next year (unless you are happy with your board marks and sure that they will fetch you  a place in the top percentile or so)which has 40% weightage and there is no AIEEE/CET etc...so only one chance to make it or break it..so my advice is to get in any good college through management quota. BITSAT cut offs are soaring high..I expect a min of 360 cutoff at pilani campus this year. Not meant to discourage you though. BITSAT might join ISEET also in that case it will be a big mess with reservations diluting 50% of seats in all the top institutions. ( I say "diluting" because of unfairly low cut offs for some "reserved" people).


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't take a drop.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 13, 2012)

i also got 44k rank but i'm not taking drop... next year ISEET will come into action so the competition will be tougher...


----------



## mitraark (Jun 13, 2012)

Drop is somewhat of a risk and 49k IMO is not much of a reason to leave out a year. Even you have the capability to crack into 10k in normal situation , studying in a dropped year is a different matter altogether ....




nims11 said:


> drop only if you are sure that you would be able to get <10K next time.
> Also keep in mind that if you drop out, you will be dealing with huge amount of pressure throughout the year. The format is also changing next year thanks to our dear Sibbal which IMHO will only increase the pressure upon the students.



This. You can't be sure of what twisted curriculum might be introduced in the coming years which might leave our current preparation completely obsolete .


----------



## kolsomu (Jun 13, 2012)

See, u have to balance ur priorities. Me too faced same situation , though 20yrs back. But the life was completely different then, i do not see any reason why a student could not make career in General Stream. There are so many opportunities, even after ur BScs you can switch to Engg or technical  stream. I suggest if ur are sure to have a very good rank in AIEEE , then drop a year , otherwise go for general stream like B Sc .


----------



## 000Orga (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't drop if you don't have plans during that time. It's hard to be a bum too.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Lastly drop ONLY & ONLY if you're determined to study _much_ harder this time. Most of the students end up doing even worse or hardly better. Reason is lack of zeal and studying same things again doesn't seems interesting (and its true for everyone).



+1 to that.I'm a living example of this..I got 6.5k in aieee 2010 and got metallurgy at NIT Warangal.Didn't qualify in IIT that year and missed it by 2 marks.
Dont know what sort of evil senses prevailed over me,despite every protest from my parents,I dropped and in aieee 2011,I got rAnk around 26k and ended up at Mesra(luckily saved,but still Warangal was better).The point of interest was the prime reason for my failure.
Another of my friend took 3 Attempts and his rank only worsened from 100k to 106k to 185k in aieee 2010,2011 &2012 respectively.
So my advice would be to try to get one of the NIT's from home state quota.Trust me,even if you get into a good college next year,you'll feel as if you've lost self confidence and a bit of yoir brain.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 16, 2012)

can anyone suggest me good pvt colleges?? I am already getting jaypee noida is it good any ideas? Reviews or friends studying there??


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 16, 2012)

^^try for amity group.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 16, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> +1 to that.I'm a living example of this..I got 6.5k in aieee 2010 and got production in NIT Warangal.Didn't qualify in IIT that year and missed it by 2 marks.
> Dont know what sort of evil senses prevailed over me,despite every protest from my parents,I dropped and in aieee 2011,I got rAnk around 26k and ended up at Mesra(luckily saved,but still Warangal was better).The point of interest was the prime reason for my failure.
> Another of my friend took 3 Attempts and his rank only worsened from 100k to 106k to 185k in aieee 2010,2011 &2012 respectively.
> So my advice would be to try to get one of the NIT's from home state quota.Trust me,even if you get into a good college next year,you'll feel as if you've lost self confidence and a bit of yoir brain.



what were you getting in warangal at 6.5K? i got 6.4K in AIEEE and ended up in Mesra as well (CSE).


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 16, 2012)

^^Metallurgy,3rd round...my rank was 6233


----------



## rohitshubham (Jun 20, 2012)

@thread starter: Don't drop dude...not at all coz 97 out of 100 cases perform worse in the subsequent years...
@swiftshashi : did you get mesra in spot round??? and that too Bio Tech!!!
and by the way i got 19k rank in aieee this year...so, what are my chances???.... i mean my state rank is 970... so i can get NIT Patna and i can also get R.V. college of engg in bangalore through comedk.. so, where should i go...


----------



## nims11 (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ nope he must be having home state quota.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jun 20, 2012)

^^^^according to ccb last year mesra closed on around 23k in home state quota.....
and nims are u also in mesra... if yes then which stream???


----------



## nims11 (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ yup, CSE


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 21, 2012)

Here alot of genius unlike me.I dropped after 12th and my rank was like my roll no.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

rohitshubham said:


> @thread starter: Don't drop dude...not at all coz 97 out of 100 cases perform worse in the subsequent years...
> @swiftshashi : did you get mesra in spot round??? and that too Bio Tech!!!
> and by the way i got 19k rank in aieee this year...so, what are my chances???.... i mean my state rank is 970... so i can get NIT Patna and i can also get R.V. college of engg in bangalore through comedk.. so, where should i go...



Dude, any NIT is LOT LOT better than any private college. Don't even think about any other, just take NIT patna. If you can compromise your branch a bit you can get some better NITs. My friend got NIT trichy/warrangal @ 17k rank in 2009, branch production/metallurgy.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 21, 2012)

^^
+1 to that...!!


----------



## rohitshubham (Jun 21, 2012)

ok so i think many of you have gone through ccb councelling....
i wish to ask how much accurate is the indicative seat allotement....done by ccb...and how frequently they update it????



dashing.sujay said:


> Dude, any NIT is LOT LOT better than any private college. Don't even think about any other, just take NIT patna. If you can compromise your branch a bit you can get some better NITs. My friend got NIT trichy/warrangal @ 17k rank in 2009, branch production/metallurgy.



last year trichy metallurgy closed on 14kand production in trichy closed on 12k
so what i feel that i could get metallurgy in 4th round in durgapur (18.9k) and that too is not assured and i could get electrical in patna(indicative seat allotement by ccb).
so, i feel i should take electrical to be safe


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Dude, any NIT is LOT LOT better than any private college. Don't even think about any other, just take NIT patna. If you can compromise your branch a bit you can get some better NITs. My friend got NIT trichy/warrangal @ 17k rank in 2009, branch production/metallurgy.



A certain ex-mod passed out of RVCE this year. Got a placement of 4.7L+ (he didn't take as he got a much, much better job himself) but that was among the "lesser placements". With companies like Google, Microsoft, Amazon, coming to their campus. Big companies? You name them. NITs may have the brand but these private college have the infrastructure and the placements. Not to mention KDE visited their campus. 
Most private colleges may be crap but the ones like RVCE and PESIT are really good. The downside? Well the fees. 
NIT will give placements too and obviously the brand name. In the end the branch should come into the final decision, followed by the potential placements. So should the location and the affordability of the fees. NIT is certainly NOT "LOT LOT better".


----------



## nims11 (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ +1 to what you said. except the 4-5 NITs, most NITs are donot live upto the hype.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 22, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> A certain ex-mod passed out of RVCE this year. Got a placement of 4.7L+ (he didn't take as he got a much, much better job himself) but that was among the "lesser placements". With companies like Google, Microsoft, Amazon, coming to their campus. Big companies? You name them. NITs may have the brand but these private college have the infrastructure and the placements. Not to mention KDE visited their campus.
> Most private colleges may be crap but the ones like RVCE and PESIT are really good. The downside? Well the fees.
> NIT will give placements too and obviously the brand name. In the end the branch should come into the final decision, followed by the potential placements. So should the location and the affordability of the fees. NIT is certainly NOT "LOT LOT better".



Well I myself give priority to branch much more than college, but it depends on the student. Many students compromise branch for college. In the end it boils down to your "passion" for your branch. Regarding RV & PESIT, I know they're good, but only in south zone. There are much better colleges if just go by "private". Fees, yes, I agree its the main reason obstacle. Plus, 4.7L package may be possible there, but certainly won't be in "lower" bracket of the lot. Most b'lore private colleges also end up in 3 pointers. I don't think more than 10% of the students would be getting 4+ placements (correct me if I'm wrong).
You will find plethora of students having nil *real* knowledge but getting huge placements just due to "brand" name. Bottomline is, if you can create a balance between branch compromise & college selection, then NIT indeed is LOT LOT better.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well I myself give priority to branch much more than college, but it depends on the student. Many students compromise branch for college. In the end it boils down to your "passion" for your branch. Regarding RV & PESIT, I know they're good, but only in *south zone*. There are much better colleges if just go by "private". Fees, yes, I agree its the main reason obstacle. Plus, 4.7L package may be possible there, but certainly won't be in "lower" bracket of the lot. Most b'lore private colleges also end up in 3 pointers. I don't think more than 10% of the students would be getting 4+ placements (correct me if I'm wrong).


Placements are placements. What is "South Zone", "North Zone"? :/ As far as CS/IT is concerned, Bangalore has the best jobs anyway.
And you're wrong, it's indeed the lower spectrum there. 3.5L is industry standard itself lol. It's also due to presence of crap college which fuels the myth. It's like this top private colleges get most of their students placed in good companies and packages, while shite colleges do not get even single placements (just ask me ).



> You will find plethora of students having nil *real* knowledge but getting huge placements just due to "brand" name. Bottomline is, if you can create a balance between branch compromise & college selection, then NIT indeed is LOT LOT better.


That happens everywhere. And please don't forget this is NIT Patna we are talking about. NITs apart from top ones are nothing except the name "NIT".


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 23, 2012)

well everybody has been posting advice not to drop. Please will someone tell me where i can go with this rank ? :X


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 23, 2012)

You can have a look at one of the extension centres of BIT Mesra;Jaipur and Patna Campus are pretty good.The advantage is that you stand to get degree from Mesra even after getting a low rank.Other than that,I dont think you stand a chance for NIT's.Try for some pvt colleges with this rank.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 10, 2012)

This is my story .

Got 1 30,000 in first attempt .Dropped a year .Studied at KOTA bansal classes and got 17000 .I am not saying i have achieved some thing big But really i have struggled hard to get that rank .i could have done much better but i over studied and and become mentally tired. My friend got 60000 in first attempt and he studied at KOTA with me and got 2800 in next attempt .He passed out from mnit allahabad ,got an offer of 6.5 lakh in samsung .Almost every grade 1 company visited his college .

So dropping can be fun  and fruitful .It depends on you .If you want to drop then drop .But enjoy and relax at the same time.Make proper balance between your life and study and you will be real good .

GOOD NITS are really much better then private colleges .Private colleges are increasing fees like crazy .My college is charging approxly 3.25 lakh/year to new students .I know my college has good placement and many companies visited it but the competition/seat was also very good .major placements were in tcs and accenture and wipro .


----------



## pulkittyagi (Sep 13, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> So i got 49k rank in AIEEE, i know thats bad and now what i was expecting at all totally. So i screwed up my career etc.. I am seriously thinking of dropping a year to prepare for all the competitive exams again with proper guidance and self effort. I know i wont get below 35k next yeat, but what i get above it is the real question. I also may try for IIT-JEE and BITSAT.
> 
> please suggest other tests which i should give. so i can prepare in advance and fill the forms early.



just make sure this time you opt for good coaching institute . go for cloudvidya, it is a premium institue with great faculties like Anurag Trivedi !!!


----------

